# Better headlight???



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Before I try to recreate the wheel, has anyone had good success upgrading the headlight on a Bachmann 10 wheeler or any loco for that matter?
Thanks
Don


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

What do you mean by "upgrading?" 

I replace the orange LED with a warm white LED from Chrstmas lights: 










Later, 

K


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have replaced the LEDs on an Aristoraft Critter with bright white ones with, I think, great results. When running at night the headlights cast a visible beam, instead of being yellowish glows dimmer than the cab light. The Bachmann ten wheeler, on the other hand, should have weak lamps. 

-- Bob Mills


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

see link 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1/big_hauler_tips.html#led


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

George my admiration for your knowlege is growing exponentially! I just spent a half hour looking at your "tips" and I fear I have just scratched the surface. I will try not to bombard you with questions  but please allow me 2 for today 
1 where can I find the LED to do the headlight upgrade/ replacement? 
2 I was looking at your pulling tests and see your 10 wheeler pulled 8 cars while some of the others puled over 20. How much weight should I add (and where do I put it) to get the best pulling power? 
Thanks, 
Don


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

There are lots of sources for LEDs for a dollar or less. 

The best source is maybe gone for a year. This is a string of 100 LED Christmas lights, usually for $15 or less. 

Try my White LED Tips page for more sources 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips7/white_led_tips.html 

I don't recall a BH ever pulling 20 cars, and that isn't in my data. The one that does best has a BBT chassis under it. I actually don't recommend adding a lot of weight to a Big Hauler, it needs the slippage capability to limit the load that the gears and motor can see. I did add weight to one, a 2nd gen unit, and it is handling it. If you want to risk it, there is lots of room inside the boiler. Just center it above the drivers.


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

George, when I said "others" pulling 20 cars, I meant other than 10 wheelers..... like the Shay or RS-3 

Your "tips" on LED is a bit overwhelming and leaves unsure which way to turn. Perhaps if I were to tell you I will supply my headlight with constant 18 volts plus or minus depending on state of battery charge, is there a simple solution? like "just get a 3 ohm resister and an LED from whoever and wire them in series Don"?? Are all LEDs the same or might there be some that will work well on 18V like some bulbs?


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Get a 820 ohm to 1K ohm resistor and wire it in series with the LED. The long lead on the LED is +


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks George, I will give that a try 
D


----------

